# Need some netbook help



## Venom93 (Jan 30, 2009)

I am looking to buy a netbook in the next couple weeks. I am wanting to spend no more than $300 delivered to my door. It will be used mostly for internet browsing.

Is there anything I need to look for? Brands, hard drive, battery?

Thanks


----------



## youra6 (Oct 24, 2010)

Stay away from Acer. The Asus EE series are good. Generally, there is very little difference in processor speed. Harddrive, you would want a minimum of 100gb although many models now offer much larger capacity. At least 1gb of memory. It's a plus if the netbook has 2 RAM slots allowing you to upgrade.


----------



## HuskerOmaha (Jan 19, 2011)

*Netbook*

My wife and I bought one for our trip to Europe.

I don't use it one bit anymore.

I'd recommend buying a laptop that is small for around $600.

Unless all you are doing is Word/Internet/picture storage? and want a tiny keyboard I'd recommend going with something else.

Wish I would have gotten an IPad.

Don't get me wrong, they aren't too bad, they look nice and weigh next to nothing, but I think they are fairly limited.

I bought an ASUS. The battery is around 7 hours of internet time, less if you are doing movies/pictures etc.

$300. I'd sell it to you for a discount. Maybe 7 hours on it!


----------



## greg_mitch (Dec 19, 2008)

I bought a refurbished netbook from www.cowboom.com (best buy affilliation somehow) for really cheap.

It was the Asus EEE PC 105b I think. Paid $189. I purchased a 2gig Ram stick from Newegg for $30.

The thing is a champion and has dual boot into linux or W7 starter.

11 hour battery life but haven't had any marathon sessions yet.

Way more functionality than an iPad and way cheaper.


----------



## Sparky14 (Mar 5, 2008)

Ditto on the ASUS recommendation. Mine has been one of the best purchases I've ever made....just understand the CPU limitations. I use mine as a business laptop and as an iPod replacement. It has plenty of power for that, but not for gaming.


----------



## HAL (Sep 22, 2009)

I have the ASUS EEEPC Netbook with Win7 Starter and it is very nice. I use it as a music server in my listening room. Very quiet, but not silent. Win7 has much improved audio handling than WinXP for music playback. 

WiFi on the unit works very well. No problem WiFi streaming to a Squeezebox Duet setup.

Another vote for ASUS.


----------

